# Dakota



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Awwwwww that was a very cute story i bet he was so adorable in his blankets and wool hat


----------



## horseboundmom28 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks, If I could upload pictures, I would. I did take many of him in his garbs. It was adorable. I hope to set up website soon, so will post so I can put them on here.
Have a great day!


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Awwww that is my horses name. Cute story, btw.


----------

